# Jackson County



## joshwoods (Oct 13, 2009)

still waiting for gun season, but I am seeing deer everywhere. had a 8pt in the neighborhood just last night. and a few does an hour later. I am seeing deer nearly every night on my way home from Buford.

Anyone else have any news about Jackson County?


----------



## DragoN_Fish (Oct 20, 2009)

Jackson County - Update.

http://img8.imageshack.us/i/image126w.jpg/


----------



## joshwoods (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## redneck83 (Nov 2, 2009)

It's on in Jackson Co.!!!!!!


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 8, 2009)

Went yesterday, did not see anything.


----------



## kyleh28 (Nov 11, 2009)

My brother got this nice 9 this afternoon around 5:15 around Jefferson....


----------

